# Birds in the Swamp



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Here are a few birds i saw in the swamp here in Trinidad over the weekend.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ribbon fish for lunch...MMM good!


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

That last pic is awesome! Keep em coming Floyd, cause your stay is gettn kinda short over there taint it...


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Yup Dougman, i will be back to sweat home Texas July 2 so i can have a true 4th of July party.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Picture number 6, the scarlet Ibis is a neat bird. In Texas we have the white Ibis and from what i am told the one in Trinidad eat a particular crab and the Iodine in them is what turns them red like this. I have not verified this yet, it is what the locals tell.


----------

